# Brown shorthair goat



## angus4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

hi i am looking into getting goats and while i was looking at diffrent breeds i stumbled across a breed called brown shorthair goat and i was woundring if anyone has had any experence with this breed and it does say that it is a rare dairy breed


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 12, 2012)

I did a search and found this:
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/brownshorthair/index.htm

If you like the look, check out the Oberhasli.


----------

